# Do desexed females scent mark as much as entire females?



## atruepastime (Mar 12, 2011)

hi not sure if this question fits in this sub category, but its in relation to reproductive function so anyway here goes, my girl came to me as a 4 month old undesexed female (owners both lost their jobs and couldn't afford to feed their family, so puppy had to go). She has no tattoo which legally here in my state needs to be placed at the time of desexing, I can't see a spey scar either. 

At about 11 months of age she began scent marking, as in, on our walks she'll wee a little here wee a little there.. like my partner's undesexed female scent marks, anyway she is now pushing 17 months and I have yet to see her come into season.. could I have missed a season (although she sleeps in my carpeted bedroom), or is it possible that she is desexed but scent marks anyway? I was hoping to desex at 2.5 or 3 years of age once she's mentally and physically developed (I am a vet nurse so while I preach to clients desex their puppies as per our clinic protocol, I prefer to allow my own dog to mature fully first)... but if she doesn't come in season I wasn't going to bother, why put her thru the painful recovery of a spey when she doesn't come into season anyway? I have been keeping an eye for pus or abnormal smell from her bits in case she develops pyometra.. thoughts on this would be really appreciated


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mine doesn't.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Sasha is fixed and she marks ALL THE TIME. It drives me crazy....She will actually lift her leg to pee on trees and what not...


----------



## atruepastime (Mar 12, 2011)

cool so its no real indication of being entire or not thanks guys


----------

